# Meets (scotland)



## casuk (Aug 29, 2019)

Any meets in the pipeline for this year, up Scotland way


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 29, 2019)

crawfor mentione he would like to play Newmacher again, so would i, though i'm not sure i would want to orgainse a meet again this year as already done Trump Aberdeen.

Prob would be up for one if the course was worth the travel from my Northern Outpost


----------



## casuk (Aug 29, 2019)

Aye Aberdeen was great, wind wasn't tho, largs was nice too, depending on price and travel I'd be up for something, really enjoyed the past ones


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 29, 2019)

Struggling for anywhere now. maybe look into doing something in ,March/April to kick the season off.


----------



## casuk (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm wanting one more in before the year ends,


----------

